
Neuroon Open – Open Source EEG Based Sleeptracker - blensor
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/intelclinic/neuroon-open-smartest-sleep-dreams-and-meditation
======
blensor
Inteliclinic is open sourcing their new EEG sleepmask.

This could be a relatively low cost tool for quantified self enthusiasts.

I do own the predecessor and was hoping to be able to use it for my own
developments. It seems the Neuroon Open is exactly what I was looking for, a
fully programmable EEG (even if it is only single channel)

